# How long will goat make colostrum



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

I know it seems I have been on here all day. Trying to look up old posts and find out everything I can 

How do you know the difference between colostrum and milk, how many days or hours until it changes. I would like to milk some out of her if I can to save for future use if needed, 

How exactly do i heat treat it and what is the best way to store it? Do I strain it just like I used to do the milk through a milk filter first?

THanks for all your help


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Don't strain. Don't heat if your does are CAE negative. Freeze immediately in SMALL amounts, like four ounces.

It's thicker than milk.

Does vary on how long they produce colostrum, between 2 days and 10 days. Use only the first two days for saving.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

ok thanks, so tomorrow might be okay still and then what is the best way to freeze?


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

freezing it in icecube trays is a good way to get small servings out of it and it thaws quickly.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

great idea! so since baby was born at 2am this morning there should still be some tomorrow? Not gonna try tonight, too cold out there.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Use only the first two days for saving.


I thought it was only for 24 hours.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It phases out gradually.... some goats still have 'funny' tasting milk for a few days.

Of course day one is more colostrum, less 'milk', but you will still see the difference on day two.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We save some from the first couple of days and freeze right in glass soda bottles. Then we add Pritchard nipples and put the bottles in warm water to heat.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I freeze our colostrum (first 2 days) in "small" ice cube trays; then just put whatever is needed into a bottle with "black colored" nipples (not sure of name) when needed.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I use pint zip lock bags, put a small amount of colostrum in each, and freeze flat on cookie sheets. Thaws in a heartbeat when you need it.


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

julieq said:


> We save some from the first couple of days and freeze right in glass soda bottles. Then we add Pritchard nipples and put the bottles in warm water to heat.


That is a good idea! I'm gonna remember that. 

I bought Perie (sp?) 4 packs to use for bottle feeding. The small single serving size. They were on sale $1.50. I don't drink the stuff, but I don't drink any thing else that comes in bottles either. And I rarely drink soda. 

So I could put a few onces of colostrum in these, use the same lid they came with and freeze them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

For some reason, we've had the best luck with Pepsi bottles fitting the threads on the nipples the best.

I don't drink it either!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I almost never drink soda except on the road, and even then I try to avoid it. I do know that they fit on several water brands, though (Dasani, Aquafina) and the glass bottles of carbonated water, el peori or some such....


----------



## Wyoming Homestead (Feb 22, 2021)

pygmybabies said:


> I know it seems I have been on here all day. Trying to look up old posts and find out everything I can
> 
> How do you know the difference between colostrum and milk, how many days or hours until it changes. I would like to milk some out of her if I can to save for future use if needed,
> 
> ...


I always try to get the colostrum as close to kidding as possible. But the first 24 are best. I freeze it in 2 oz cups with lids. I'm talking about the kind the restaurants use for your to-go orders. You can buy them at Walmart. They float in hot water for thawing and thaw quickly in smaller amounts. Never use your microwave to heat. That goes for the milk too. I just use a screen strainer to get the big stuff out. Otherwise, I don't strain. I just freeze it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Another really old thread revived by recommended reading. pygmybabies hasn't logged on in over 5 years.


----------

